# 14 yr old wants to buff up (rly skinny)



## MuscleTeenBoy (Aug 21, 2007)

hey, im 14 turning 15 in 2 months and im really skinny, weak and white... lol anyway i want to buff up because everyone in my grade is getting more muscled and fit. i need to no how to *without* using any equipment. and should i get protein powder???

heres some pics so you can see how scrawny i am =[ :







cheers from aus.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Eat,eat and eat some more!

pressups,chin ups and squats 3 times a week.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

as above, beauty is when you start getting heavier you wil be doing more weight,if youve got a loft hatch or similar put bar across for chins squat with rucksack filled with something heavy ,same for press ups. but as your metabolism will be racing at your age as well as growing in height, you must eat loads, also drink milk instead of juice


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

as above mate eat eta and eat somemore.

i was like you at your age and i used to think i eat alot but looking back i didnt. eat as much meat and potatoes as your mother can afford and no dopubt you 'll get away with eating some junk aswell although thats not the best way.

its more of a crime to go hungry than to eat a little bit of **** food.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Surely don't over do it though mate... Your still young.. still growing ect.

good luck.


----------



## little man (Sep 26, 2008)

dude i have the same problem as you and its really no fun but im really skinny im bulking up a bit but everyone else is way ahead of me but my dad said to just bench press alot


----------



## islandsaint808 (Sep 22, 2008)

look into a workout regimen and an eating regimen. for me i need something motivating me and i always think that every time i lift that i'm better than everybody else so i have to show them something and that leads me to push harder. it's whatever motivates you. you can do it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

cant you join a gym or get some basic equipment, you may be a year or two young anyway in some peoples eyes (not mine), get yourself to a good state of physical fitness with the usual pressups, chinups etc and a good level of CV fitness and then when you are ready step it up a gear


----------



## nathanshaw (Sep 15, 2008)

You're definitely getting some good suggestions here.

As the others said, good eating workout regimen and you'll be golden. You're only 14, you probably still have a bit of growing to do anyway.


----------

